# هل الرب يناديني ام هي مجرد تخيلات؟



## WHITE_ROSE (22 أكتوبر 2008)

لدي شعور فضيع بالخوف. 
بحكم دراستي بالخارج وفي دوله اجنبيه .اعتدت على الكنائس ووجودها وإن كانت معدوده.

ولكن حصل لي موقف مريع. اتمنى تفسيره.
الساعه 5 فجرآ كنت متجهه لمدينه خارجيه تبعد عن العاصمه لقضاء اجازه نهايه الاسبوع مع بعض الاصدقاء.
في منتصف الطريق شاهدت الصليب وحوله بريق ساطع لااامع على مفرق الطريق بينما كان الجو غائماً وممطراً
اصبت بالذهول.....
اكاد اقسم بانني قطعت الطريق نفسه ولمده 3 سنين من غير مشاهده لا صليب ولا غيره!!!!!!!!!

هل من المعقول شيدت كنيسه جديده؟ 
ولنفرض. من المستحيل ان تشيد كنيسه على مفرق طريق خارجي يوصل بين المدن.
فالمكان غير مناسب نهائياً. هل الرب يسوع يناديني؟ 
وفي نفس اليوم شدني ايضاً صليب اخر في كنيسه مجاوره. 

وفي كل مره يشدني الصليب اليه اكثر. ما هذا؟


----------



## Kiril (22 أكتوبر 2008)

صدقني مش عارف
بس ربنا بيتكلم للناس اللي بيحبهم......
ممكن ربنا بيمهدلك لحاجة كويسة 
لو ربنا اتكلم معاك.........تبقي اذكرنا


----------



## صوت الرب (22 أكتوبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> لدي شعور فضيع بالخوف.
> بحكم دراستي بالخارج وفي دوله اجنبيه .اعتدت على الكنائس ووجودها وإن كانت معدوده.
> 
> ولكن حصل لي موقف مريع. اتمنى تفسيره.
> ...


نعم ... قد يكون الرب يدعوك ... لما لا ...
و أنصحك بالذهاب إلى الكنيسة


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يدعوك في كل وقت 
يدق بابك وانت تفتح


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بس انا كمسلمه عندي تساؤولات كثيره.
وانشالله راح تساعدوني فيها. 

طيب ايش الي خلى الرب فالوقت هذا يذكرني ويطلعلي ويخليني انتبه اكثر واركز للموضوع؟
قبل كنت اشوف كنيسه او علامه الصليب في اي مبنى وعادي كآي منظر اشوفه فالحياه.

هل هذا نداء من الرب. ام هو مجرد ترسبات في ذهني بما ان احتكاكي فالفتره الاخيره كثر مع الاخوه المسيحيين.
بس المنظر الي شفته غير طبيعي.. كان منظر رباني اول مره اشوف صليب يشع منه نور وبريق.. 

صلوا لي لاني حاسه بضياع بعد الي شفته


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت العزيزة

هناك نص في الكتاب المقدس يقول كل الاشياء تعمل للخير, بمعنا ان قصد الله في حياتنا هو للافضل دائماً و هذا ما اتى المسيح ليحقق

بالنسبة لما شاهدتيه فلا اعتقد انها مجرد تخيلات عند المشي

لكن ادعوكِ الى احتساب كل الاحتمالات, فقد يكون تخيل و قد يكون دعوة من الرب

تذكري ما قلته انه كله للخير

اجعلي هذه الدعوة او هذا التخيل (مهما كان) دعوة لكِ لكي تبحثي عن المسيح بصدق و من وجهة النظر المسيحية

و ارفعي صلاتك ان يظهر الرب لك الحقيقة مهما كانت

اجعلي هذا الحدث هو دعوة للبحث مجدداً و تأكدي ان الله الذي سمح لك برؤية هذا الحدث سواء بدعوة منه ام بتخيل منك هو لن يترككِ لتتيهي في طريق بل شيرشدك للحق اينما كان

نحن مستعدين لاجابة اي تساؤل لك و لك كامل الحق بمراسلتي في اي موضوع لا تحبين طرحه على العام, فانا مستعد للتواصل معك في الرسائل الخاصة في المواضيع التي تريدي مناقشتها على الخاص

اصلي ان يحفظك الرب و يظهر لكِ الحق و الطريق و الحياة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Kiril (23 أكتوبر 2008)

دي حكمة ربنا انه يظهر في وقت معين لحد معين في مكان معين بوسيلة معينة


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت white_rose* 

*طبعاً أنا قرأت مشاركتك الأولي ولا غبار عليها ولكني سأتحدث عن الثانية*
*وسنتواصل ...*​


white_rose قال:


> بس انا كمسلمه


*أختي الدعوة الإلهيه لا تأتي للمسيحي فقط أو للمسلم فقط بل لكل العالم أجمع *
*فالمسيحي يعرف من هو وأبن من هو ولكنه بطبيعته الإنسانية يحتاج لدعوة تغير مجري حياته كله*
*فأنا مسيحي أبن مسيحي مؤمن جداً وله الملكوت وعلي ثقة *
*ولكن كانت لي وقفة مع نفسي يوماً مضي بعد أن دعاني الرب في موقف خاص بيني وبينه وكثيراً يعيده لي كي أتوب وأعود لأنتصب*
*فهو يعرف كيف يدعوني ويجدد دعوته لي لأنني خلقته *
*فالله الخالق العظيم يعرف متي يدعو وكيف يدعو ويعرف أن المدعي سيتغير وقتها لأنه أختار الوقت المناسب والطريقة المناسبة للتعامل معه ولذلك تتحقق الدعوة بقوتها .. ولكن*
*إن تدخل عدو الخير وهذا أكيد وتأثر به المدعو من الله وبدأ في التعامل معه هنا .........*
*يترك لك الله حرية الأختيار لأنك مخير ولست مصير*
*أنت مخلوق علي صورة الله ومثاله فأنت لست بعبد بل أبن*
*فالدعوة هنا لا تقتصر علي دين أو جنس معين لأن الكل خليقة الله وهو أبيها*​


white_rose قال:


> عندي تساؤولات كثيره.
> وانشالله راح تساعدوني فيها.


*أكيد ........*​


white_rose قال:


> طيب ايش الي خلى الرب فالوقت هذا يذكرني ويطلعلي ويخليني انتبه اكثر واركز للموضوع؟
> قبل كنت اشوف كنيسه او علامه الصليب في اي مبنى وعادي كآي منظر اشوفه فالحياه.


*لأن هذا وقتك الذي أراده الله لخلاصك*
*ولكي حرية الأختيار بين الماضي والمستقبل !*
*ففي الماضي كنتي تري الصليب كأي منظر عادي ........... وهذا الماضي*
*ولكن الأن في الحاضر المشرق علي المستقبل رأيته منظر سماوي عجيب تاهت تنهداتك داخلك بسببه *
*وهنا لكي الأختيار .........*​


white_rose قال:


> هل هذا نداء من الرب. ام هو مجرد ترسبات في ذهني بما ان احتكاكي فالفتره الاخيره كثر مع الاخوه المسيحيين.


*فترة أحتكاك هذه بالمسيحين مرتبه من قبل الله ليعطيكي الفرصة أكثر للتعرف عليه*
*وهذا ليس بالمصادفة *
*فأنت عربية وتسافري لدولة أجنبية للدراسة وتحي في بلدة بها عدد من الكنائس أكثر من وطنك وتتعاملي مع مسيحين :ثر مما كنتي في وطنك ........*
*فهذا ترتيب إلهي لخلاصك*​


white_rose قال:


> بس المنظر الي شفته غير طبيعي.. كان منظر رباني اول مره اشوف صليب يشع منه نور وبريق..​



*منظر رباني !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ولكي الأختيار *
*بين ماضي مظلم وبين مستقبل مشرق بالصليب *​


white_rose قال:


> صلوا لي لاني حاسه بضياع بعد الي شفته


*لا ضياع في فترة الأختيار*
*بل تركيز مع الكثير من التخبط من ردود الفعل المترتبه علي هذا الأختيار*
*سواء بينك أو بين نفسك أو بينك وبين العالم أجمع*

*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع عالردود المساعده.
موضوع صعب عالشاب فما بال البنت؟

هل راح يجي يوم وتتقبل العائله مصير فرد منها تنحى عن المسار واختار طريق ثاني وتتقبله بصدر رحب. 
ام الموضوع راح يكون فيه قطيعه وفصل وابتعاد وغضب وسخط وابواب مقفوله.

هل يقبل الرب عبد يعبده فالخفاء ؟
اذا الجواب لا.
 هل راح يساعده ويكون معه بعد ما ترك كل شي له.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / وايت روز
++ بعد الردود الجميلة لإخوتى الأحباء ، ليس لى ما أقوله ، إلاَّ التأكيد على كل كلمة قيلت ، وخصوصاً قول أخونا الحبيب ماى روك : ((  *ارفعي صلاتك* ان يظهر الرب لك الحقيقة مهما كانت )) ، فالطريق المختصر هو الكلام مع أقرب وأعلم وأقدر واحد فى الوجود كله ، فوجــِّهى حديثك له هو .
+++ هذا الأمر جديد عليكِ ، أن تتكلمى مع الله ، ولكنه هو حياتنا العادية ، نتكلم معه ، وهو يجيبنا .
+++ إنه موجود فعلاً ، وليس فقط على الورق ، يسمعنا ويجيبنا ، فنتكلم معه ، وأحياناً نزعل معه ، مثلما نفعل مع صديق حبيب موجود فعلاً ، وليس خيال ، حتى أننا نقول دائماً : " ربنا موجود ".
+++ حالة الإستغراب الشديد ، بما يشبه الصدمة ، هى شيئ عادى ، لأن الإكتشاف ضخم وعظيم وفوق التصور . + ولكنه سيتحول إلى فرحة عارمة ، فوق الخيال ، ولا تنتهى أبداً .
+++++ لا تفكرى بما سيحدث ، لأنه هو الذى يدبر كل شيئ ، ويفعل أشياء لا يتخيلها عقل ، ولا يتوقعها أحد : [ إلقى على الرب هَمـَّك ، وهو يعولك ]


----------



## holiness (23 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة مع الجميع ..  † † 



> هل راح يجي يوم وتتقبل العائله مصير فرد منها تنحى عن المسار واختار طريق ثاني وتتقبله بصدر رحب.
> ام الموضوع راح يكون فيه قطيعه وفصل وابتعاد وغضب وسخط وابواب مقفوله.



لا يوجد شخص يتبع الحق سيكون مرتاح وبدون حروبات ومضايقات .. 

رب المجد يقول : ان الباب الواسع فيه كل ما تطلبوه لكن نهايته النار والعذاب .. وسيدخلونه الكثير .. اما الباب الضيق .. نعم انه ضيق وفيه الكثير من الامور المتعبة للانسان الذي يدخل هذا الباب .. لكن اخرته ستكون في فرح وسلام ابدية .. لكن اعلمي ان كان الله معك فمن سيكون عليك ؟؟؟ 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## michael funky (23 أكتوبر 2008)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++ الاخت المباركة white rose اهلا بك معنا. اختى المباركة ان الهنا العظيم هو اله حى و عظيم و يغمرنا بحبه و حنانه طوال ايام غربتنا فى هذة الارض التى نعيش عليها.و تأملى قول الكتاب المقدس(لان الله هذا هو الهنا الى الدهر و الابد هو يهدينا حتى الى الموت)(مز41:48)و هذة الاّية ايضا(لا تخافوا من تعيير الناس و من شتائمهم لا ترتاعوا)(اش7:51). و اتمنى ان تصلى بايمان الى الله لكى ينير لك الطريق و ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليكى+++:94::sami73::smi107:


----------



## My Rock (23 أكتوبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> هل يقبل الرب عبد يعبده فالخفاء ؟
> اذا الجواب لا.
> هل راح يساعده ويكون معه بعد ما ترك كل شي له.


 
الايمان في الخفاء حالة يعيشها و عاشها الكثير من المسلمين المتنصرين ما دام الامر لا يحمل نكران للمسيح

و ثقي ان الله الذي يرشد الانسان الى الحقيقة لن يتخلى عنه بعد معرفتها, الكلام هذا عن خبرة و ليس كلام تشجيعي فقط

الرب معك و يعينك..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> بس انا كمسلمه عندي تساؤولات كثيره.
> وانشالله راح تساعدوني فيها.



بكل تاكيد نجاوبك ونساعدك


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام ونعمه
سؤال بسيط للاخت
هل قراتى الانجيل 
==============​ 
كيف تعرفتى على المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> سؤال بسيط للاخت
> هل قراتى الانجيل
> ==============​
> كيف تعرفتى على المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟​



الصراحه لم اقراء الانجيل. 
كل ماحاول اقراء اجد اكثر من 3 افرع للكتاب المقدس واتوه لا اعرف ماذا اقرى منهم
واصاب بفتور ولا اقراء شيئاً منها. كما هو الحال مع القرآن الكريم. لا اعي مابه ولذلك لم اقراه لحد الان. 
قد اكون من النوعيه التي تفضل ان يجلس احد بجانبي ويحاورني ويقرآ لي ويشرح مابه. (سواء الانجيل او القران)
لا اعرف هل هو كسل مني؟ او قد يكون عدم المام بالاديان وعدم تمسك ديني قد يصل للعلمانيه؟ 
لا املك الاجابه . 

اجابه على سؤالك فقد تعرفت على المنتدى بالصدفه
كنت احاول قدر الامكان القراءه عن الدين المسيحي.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / وايت روز
+++ إبدئى بقراءة الإنجيل من أوله ، أى من البشارات ( الأناجيل ) الأربعة : بشارة ( إنجيل ) متى ، ثم مرقس ثم لوقا ثم يوحنا . 
+++ فإذا صادفتك تعبيرات مسيحية لم يسبق لك التعامل معها ، فيمكنك السؤال عنها ، ولكم يمكنك أن تتخطيها وتستمرى فى القراءة ، لحين معرفتها .
+++ النقطة الوحيدة المهمة ، هى أن أطلب من الله أن يمنحنى نعمة الفهم الروحى لكل ما أقرأه ، لأعرف رسالته إلىَّ .+ الصلاة قبل وأثناء القراءة ، ضرورة قصوى .


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

تعالي الي الحصن المنيع الذي يقبل كل من ياتي اليه ليجعله





> ابنه


ويرفعه وييجعله نور للعالم القي بنفسك بين يديه واختبري كل ماتشعري به


----------



## ابن المصلوب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت الحبيبه اذا كان اشتياق قلبك الي معرفه الحق قفي الان وارفعي قلبك الي الله واطلبي منهان يوضح لك الطريق الصحيح واطلبي اليه في ثقه لانه هو من خلقك ويريد لك الحياه الافضل وقال اتيت لتكون لهم حياه وليكون لهم افضل صلي معي 
يا الهي الحبيب يامن خلقتني ووضعتني علي الارض وارسلت ابنك ليحمل ذنوبي ويموت عني اعني يارب ان اعرف طريقك واتبعك مع من تبعوك واكون بجوارك دائما وتغفر ذنوبي وتجعلني شخصا جديدا وهو قال تعالو الي ياجميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم الرب معك ويضئ قلبك عليه


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الرب يباركك اخي الفاضل "جاي على الطريق" 
  حبيت اسآل الاخوه. 
هل هناك مانع لدخولي الكنيسه والجلوس فيها؟
اريد ان اختلي بنفسي واناجي الرب. انا متاكده بانه راح يسمعني.
 هل الكنيسه مكان مخصص فقط للصلاه ولها مواعيد معينه؟


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (27 أكتوبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> [
> نحن مستعدين لاجابة اي تساؤل لك و لك كامل الحق بمراسلتي في اي موضوع لا تحبين طرحه على العام, فانا مستعد للتواصل معك في الرسائل الخاصة في المواضيع التي تريدي مناقشتها على الخاص
> 
> اصلي ان يحفظك الرب و يظهر لكِ الحق و الطريق و الحياة
> ...




اخي الفاضل My Rock 
 لدي سؤالين لا اشعر بارتاح بعرضهما فقسم الاساله والاجوبه المسيحيه. 
هل لي بمداخلتك السريعه عليهما؟


----------



## ابن المصلوب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت الحبيبه كيف اصبحت اليوم ؟ 
هل وضعتي نفسك بين يدي الله وهل طلبتي منه الارشاد والمعونه في حياتك ؟ في الاجابه علي سوالك افضل ان يكون دخولك الي الكنيسة بعد الاقتناع التام باجابه الرب يسوع لك وايمانك التام به كرب ومخلص حمل كل خطاياكي علي عود الصليب بعدها اطلبي من احد المسيحيين القريبين منك ان يرتب لك موعد مع احد الرعاه في الكنيسه وتشرحي له كل الظروف والاحداث وهو سوف يرشدك ويشرح لكي كل الامور التي تريدين ان تعرفيها     والرب ينير عينيك ويرشدك    الرب معك   يسوع  جاي في الطريق


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هل الكنائس فالبلدان العربيه تختلف عنها فالاجنبيه؟ 
اعرف بان جميعها ملكوت الله فالارض.
والرب معبود في جميع البلدان وبكل اللغات.
قد تستغربون كلامي هذا. ولكن هذا ما حصل. 

الانطباع الذي اتاني بكنيسه في لبنان وسط جموع وناس شرق اوسطيه تتحذث العربيه
 مختلف تماماً عن المنظر الذي شاهدته الاسبوع الماضي.
روس والمان وامريكان وناس ماسكه صليب وترتعش والاخرى تمجد Jesus بشكل غريب 
لم اشاهد هذه الامور في كنائس الوطن العربي؟ 

حسيت بالاختلاف.
لا اعلم هل الفتره الحاليه فتره اعياد او مناسبات روحانيه ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / وايت روز
+++ فى الغرب ، يفعل كل شخص ما بدا له ، يستطيع أى شخص أن يصنع له كنيسة ، وبالدعاية الكافية يستطيع أن يجمع له أتباعاً ، بل ولقد صنع البعض جماعة رسمية لعبادة الشيطان ، وللنكاية فى الكنيسة الحقيقية ، أسموها كنيسة الشيطان !!!!! 
+++ الغرب مثل محلات السوبر ماركت ، فيه كل شيئ ، والعاقل يختار الصحيح المفيد .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخت الفاضلة / رايت روز
+++ المسيح واحد لا يتغير ، وهذه الإختلافات يصنعها بعض البشر ، بسبب إستخدامهم الخاطئ للحرية .
+++ ولكن المسيح لا يتغير ، فليس فى المسيحية أكثر من مسيح ، ولا أكثر من فكر ، بل فكر المسيح الواحد ، وليس مثلما يقولون عن الشعراء : المعنى فى بطن الشاعر  ، فإن تلك المقولة تصلح للشعراء ، لأنهم ماتوا ولا أحد يعرف المعنى الحقيقى لما قالوه .
+++ أما المسيح ، فإنه حى ، ويعلن ذاته لكثيرين ، ويستطيع أن يتكلم عن ذاته ، لذلك فإن فكر المسيح ليس قابلاً للتقويل مثلما فى كلام الشعراء ، فليس فى المسيحية عبارة : " فيها قولان " ، لا ، بل فيها قول واحد ، هو فكر المسيح .ليس فى المسيحية نعم ولا ، فى الموضوع الواحد ، بل نعم أو لا .
+++++ فإن وجدتى قولان ، فإعلمى أن أحدهما فقط هو الصحيح ، والثانى خطأ .
++++ والمرجع الذى يــُعتمد عليه ، لمعرفة الصحيح والخطأ ، هو المسيح الحى ، فإسأليه ، فإنه حى وهو يجيب عن نفسه  ، بالكلام مباشرة ، أو بإنارة العقل بطريقة معجزية لا يمكن أن تكون صادرة من العقل البشرى ذاته ، بل من العقل الأعظم فى الوجود كله ، الذى هو الله .
++++ أقول هذا عن خبرة شخصية ، وأحدد بأن ذلك يحتاج لإخلاص مطلق ، ولجهاد مع الله وتصميم بأن يعطينى الفهم الصحيح .
*[ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ ، فَلَنَا فِكْرُ الْمَسِيحِ. ]​* 1كو2: 16 .


----------



## bashaeran (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا بيك اختى الفاضلة كونكي كمسلمة ولست مسيحية لكن المسيح في داخلك ان كنت تقنعين نفسك ام لا الرب يسوع يضهر لمن يشاء وعندما يختار يعرف من يختار واين يفضل ان يتلقى بهم ربما التقى بيك مرات عديدة لكن لم تعرفيه وضهر لك بانواع اشكال الخير ربما اطفال او فقراء او متوسلين او باحثين عن شي يروي عطشم او بطنهم هنيا لك في الاخر حاول معكي في اليل لكن ان امنتي لا كما انا اطلب منكي بل ان كان قلبك يتقبله سيتكلم معك ان شئتي 
اسمحي لي بان اذكر لك قول الرب يسوع 
( فهكذا يصير الاخرون اولين والاولون اخرين (متى :20/16)
سلام الرب معك


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (8 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مقتنعه باللي انا عملته. 
وايماني بالديانه المسيحيه لم اخفيه ولن اخفيه بيوم.  
وذكرت كل المواقف الي ظهرت لي لاكثر من شخص مسيحي وصار يمسكني من كتفي
 ويقولي بانها فرصه ومن رضى الرب علي انه يظهرلي باشكال مختلفه. 
انا كنت مسلمه واتذكر بانني لما اشوف امراه على صدرها سلسله عليها الصليب ماكنت اكترث لها 
بس صارت لي فتره انشد لها ولا اعتقد بانها وليده اليوم او اللحظه!!!

اتمنى الي جاني يجي كل شخص على غير الدين المسيحي ليشعر بحلاوه الراحه والسكينه.


----------



## bashaeran (8 نوفمبر 2008)

[*[Q-BIBLE]COLOR="red"]الف مبروك هنيالك فرحتك في المسيح هي فرحتنا اكيد انت مقتنعة بان الرب معك وانت فيه بس لو تطلبيه يكون فيك ثقي بالمسيح ستعرفين ما تريدين اهلا بيك اختي اذكرينا في صلواتك ولو حبيتي اعطيك ايملي بس بموافقة ادارة المنتدى اوكي . ساعطيكي صلاة الرحمة الهية لقدسية فوستينا الذي كلمها سيد المسيح المصلوب[/COLOR][/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بكل تآكيد. 
ماهي صلاه الرحمه؟
حاولت ابحث عنها في قسم الصلوات؟


----------



## Aksios (9 نوفمبر 2008)

WHITE_ROSE قال:


> بكل تآكيد.
> ماهي صلاه الرحمه؟
> حاولت ابحث عنها في قسم الصلوات؟



صلاة الرحمة الالهية​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14121​


----------



## WHITE_ROSE (10 نوفمبر 2008)

تسسسسلم


----------



## farou2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

white_rose قال:


> بس انا كمسلمه عندي تساؤولات كثيره.
> وانشالله راح تساعدوني فيها.
> 
> طيب ايش الي خلى الرب فالوقت هذا يذكرني ويطلعلي ويخليني انتبه اكثر واركز للموضوع؟
> ...


اختي العزيزة نعم الرب ينادى دائما كل ما عليك هو قبوله مجرد قبوله يدخل حياتك ويغيرها ويطهرها ليسكن روحه القدوس في قلبك وينير حياتك بفرح وتشهدي بإسم الرب كل ايام حياتك انا ايضا كنت مسلما وقد كلمني الرب بطرق عديدة وبعد ان سلمت حياتي له في 29/8/2003اصبحت انسانا جديدا وتذكرت انه كلمني منذ زمن بعيد ارجو ان تقبلي الرب وان تحي حياة الإنتصار والغلبة في حمى الرب آمين اخوكي فاروق محمد عثمان ابن الرب وخادمه)لست رجل دين(


----------



## bashaeran (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي فاضلة هاك صلاة وتامليها لو كنت تعنين ما تصلين ستعرفين وستدركين مفعولها في ايام وربما في لحظات 
تقولين اولا
*بسم الاب والابن واروح القدس اله واحد امين*
الابانا......... السلام عليك ........ قانون الايمان ....... كلها مرة واحدة 
تمسكين في يدك تسبحة الوردية 
على الحبات الابانا تقولين الكلمات التالية:ا
يها الاب الازلي اني اقدم لك جسد ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ودمه ورحه والوهيته ، تكفيرا عن خطاية وخطايا العالم اجمع.
ثم على الحبات السلام تقولين :
بجاه حزنه والامه،ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع 
وفي النهاية المسبحة تقولين :
ايها الاله القدوس الاله القوي الاله الذي لا يموت ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع 
                                                                                         ( ثلاثة مرات )
ايها الدم والماء اللذان تدفقا من قلب يسوع كنبع رحمة لنا ... اننا نثق بيك . 
                                                                                         ( ثلاثة مرات )
يا قديسا فوستينا صلي لاجلنا....... امين
هذه هي صلاة تسبحة الرحمة واشكرك لو قبلتيها براحبة الصدر . مع سلام المسيح


----------



## bashaeran (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي فاضلة هاك صلاة وتامليها لو كنت تعنين ما تصلين ستعرفين وستدركين مفعولها في ايام وربما في لحظات 
تقولين اولا
بسم الاب والابن واروح القدس اله واحد امين
الابانا......... السلام عليك ........ قانون الايمان ....... كلها مرة واحدة 
تمسكين في يدك تسبحة الوردية 
على الحبات الابانا تقولين الكلمات التالية:ا
يها الاب الازلي اني اقدم لك جسد ابنك الحبيب ربنا يسوع المسيح ، ودمه ورحه والوهيته ، تكفيرا عن خطاية وخطايا العالم اجمع.
ثم على الحبات السلام تقولين :
بجاه حزنه والامه،ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع 
وفي النهاية المسبحة تقولين :
ايها الاله القدوس الاله القوي الاله الذي لا يموت ارحمنا وارحم العالم اجمع 
( ثلاثة مرات )
ايها الدم والماء اللذان تدفقا من قلب يسوع كنبع رحمة لنا ... اننا نثق بيك . 
( ثلاثة مرات )
يا قديسا فوستينا صلي لاجلنا....... امين
هذه هي صلاة تسبحة الرحمة واشكرك لو قبلتيها براحبة الصدر . مع سلام المسيح


----------



## Ayveen (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sdqny ana msh 3arfa bass etha shft sleb ia3ny anta btaamn biaso3 kter o ana kman shft hlmen behom wajh al maseh o hlem shft feh mrem  abety bass ahky lqraebenek emken e3rfo   ad ma fek saly laan ahiat bla slat o bla iaso3 ma abtsoa she 

  ol hlem biaso3 she kter helo


----------



## أَمَة (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي المختارة white_rose​ 
أحسنت اختيار اسمك.​ 
قرأت موضوعك اليوم فقط. وقرأت جميع الردود المفيدة.
ولي مداخلة قصيرة.
يعرف الرب -له المجد- الوقت الذي يكون فيه الإنسان مُعَداً ومستعدا لقبول ظهوره إذ أنه لو تم الظهور قبل أوانه لجاء معه الرفض،  والمسيح يريد خلاص من ظهر له وليس هلاكه،  وهذا يفسر لماذا ظهر لك في ذلك الوقت  بالذات. 
أما لماذا أختارك بالذات، فذلك لأنه يعرف ان وقت قبولك له قد حان،
إذ أنه يريد خلاص كل البشر... وكل له وقته.

أعحبني جدا تمييزك بين ما رأيت في أمريكا وما كنت ترينه في لبنان.
وقد أحسن (مثل العادة) الأخ المبارك مكرم زكي شنودة في ما قاله عن حرية الإنسان التي يسيئ استعمالها ولكنها لا تغير من فكر المسيح وماهيته. اعملي بنصيحته بالصلاة ليعطيك الرب المعرفة الصحيحة، 
أنا أيضا من لبنان. عندما يصل عدد مشاركاتك الى الخمسين سأرسل لك على الخاص، لعلنا نعيش في نفس المدينة في المهجر.

ولك سلام المسيح​


----------



## Maria Salib (11 يناير 2009)

باسم الاب والابنوالروح القدس اله واحد امين
ابداء كلمى بحمد ربى الذى هدانى اليه
وانا على شرك به
ما حدث لك اختى العزيزه حدث لى
بعد احداث بالاسره مرت بنا وانا حزينه افكر اقول هل الاسلام هكذا
وهل ربنا عايز كده
ولا خلقنا يعذبنا كنساء
ام خلقنا جوارى الرجال
ظللت ابكى حتى نمت
وحلمت بامنا العذراء مريم وهى واقفة يشع النور من حولها
وهى تنادينى بيدها 
سيرت اليها وجلست تحتقدميها 
واذا بها تمسى بيدها الطاهرة ععلى راسى
لتمسح الحزن عنى
وتتركنى 
لافيق من نومى
استغربت
زيك كتير
وعندما حاولتان اصلى يومها 
كان شيئا يمنعنى
وبالليل ياتينى بالحلم الرب العظيم الحنون
وينادينى تعالى
تعالى ولا تخفى
كما تفتشين عنى افتش عنك
واذهب له ليرشمالصليب على جسدى
قائلا
باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
قائلا لى قولى 
الهواحد امين 
واقولهافعلا
وافيق من نومى
وبدلا من ان اتعوذ بالله من الشيطان كما فى الكوابيس
قلت باسم الاب والابنوالروح القدس اله واحد امينكما علمنى ربى
ولكن المشكله لدى ان اهلى من المتشددين
ولا يمكننى اعلان ذلك
لذلك اتعلم المسيحيه من المنتديات سائلةً اخوتى المسيحيين ان يصلوا الى داعين الرب ان يفك اسرى من اهلى
حتى اقرب منه اكثر واكثر
فابشرى
فان الرب كما نادانى يناديك
ولتسامحونى ان اطلت ولكن شعرت ان واجبى ان ابشرها كم بشنتنى امى الحنون مريم وربنا العظيم يسوع
:sami73::sami73:
:smi106:


----------



## Aksios (12 يناير 2009)

SALY SOWEILM قال:


> باسم الاب والابنوالروح القدس اله واحد امين
> ابداء كلمى بحمد ربى الذى هدانى اليه
> وانا على شرك به
> ما حدث لك اختى العزيزه حدث لى
> ...


 

SALY SOWEILM
المسيح نداكى و قاليك انى بفتش عليكى ثقى انه مش هيسيبيك و هياخد بايديك
يا ريت تبدأى بقراءه الكتاب المقدس لتتعرفى على مدى حب الله لنا حتى انه فدانا 

من هنا الكتاب المقدس
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/

انصحك بقرأه الاناجيل الاربعة اولا كبداية لتتعرفى على شخص المسيح 
من هنا:
1. متى
2. مرقس
3. لوقا
4. يوحنا


و احب اختم بما قاله السيد المسيح

انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 10
16 و لي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي ان آتي بتلك ايضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد


----------



## قمر عمان (21 يناير 2009)

white_rose قال:


> لدي شعور فضيع بالخوف.
> بحكم دراستي بالخارج وفي دوله اجنبيه .اعتدت على الكنائس ووجودها وإن كانت معدوده.
> 
> ولكن حصل لي موقف مريع. اتمنى تفسيره.
> ...



هل انتي مسلمة ؟؟؟؟


----------

